# Behike Poll #2



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright now that they're out lets try again.....


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats the price at now Scott? last i heard they were running about 800.00 per stick.....


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

No they were the limited release Behikes, I'm talking about the new regular production run Behikes.

BHK 52 will be about $28 per stick
BHK 54 will be about $32 per stick
BHK 56 will be about $35 per stick
all in US $'s.

Check them out at Habanos S.A. or Cuban Cigar Website.

_Note to mods: Hope those sites are all good to post._


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Also forgot to add the last option - "The Medio Tiempo leaf invented by the marketing department in a brainstorming session, to get fools to part with there hard earned cash."


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

The vendor I use is going to be selling them in boxes of 10 for $400 for the 52 to $550 for the 56. I hope I read it wrong but we'll see.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I would like to buy one or two cigars...Seriously bad!! I don't have the cash to get a box but would love to try one.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My wife would have my testicles
if she ever found out I spent that much on 
cigars.........

Guess I will have to be very careful.................:cell:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Hell Ya!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Need to try these. Not much more then the Padron 44.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

$10 dollar cohibas are out of my price range I couldn't even imagine a $30 one.


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't be inclined to buy a whole box without first trying a few. Initial reviews are mixed, I know Suckling gave very high praise (insinuating it could possibly be a 100pt cigar) and some people say it's just a cohiba with more ligero. 
I'd be interested in picking up one or two singles and reserve my judgment until they've been smoked. But this is a regular release so I don't need to jump on a box right away.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Seeing a single cigar that costs as much as a 
pound of tobacco makes me glad I'm a piper.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Hermit said:


> Seeing a single cigar that costs as much as a
> pound of tobacco makes me glad I'm a piper.


hahaha!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I've spent more on a single before... I can't resist getting a few of these. If they are as good as they're being hyped to be, I'll sacrifice something and get a box.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

For that kind of scratch I've have to be either a Coheiba lover (I'm not) or a big risk taker to get a box without trying one first. 

Won't be losing sleep over this lost opportunity.


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> No they were the limited release Behikes, I'm talking about the new regular production run Behikes.
> 
> BHK 52 will be about $28 per stick
> BHK 54 will be about $32 per stick
> ...


...... Thats not so bad Scott,only about as much as a monti 2 at local bm .....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hermit said:


> Seeing a single cigar that costs as much as a
> pound of tobacco makes me glad I'm a piper.


Seeing people wait 3 to 6 months to get a certain pipe blend makes me happy I can by CC's down the corner store.  Not a dig mate, it's all good.:nod:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

pointbreak said:


> ...... Thats not so bad Scott,only about as much as a monti 2 at local bm .....


Local prices I've paid $30 for a RASS. I think I paid $35 for a Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos. Local pricing sucks so for these it's not too much of a stretch.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

A) It's only a Behike in name, not the identical blend as the original (which is giving it all it's hype)
B) Huge donkey-cock sizes; ugh
C) Overprices, even pfr a Cohiba.
No way, Jose.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

audio1der said:


> * Huge donkey-cock sizes; ugh*


Of course, there are no Cubans that are 52 RG or longer than 119mm (Behike 52). That may be considered a no go for Cuban aficionado's but it happens to be one of the biggest selling sizes in the world market at the moment, hence Cohiba catering to it.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

How big are the Monte A's or the huge Sancho Panza's? Thought they were big too!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Monte A's are 47 x 9 1/4"
Sancho Panza - Sanchos are 47 x 9 1/4"
Both are gran corona size.

Warren's right on this one with all the bigger RG 50+ stuff coming into the market at the moment they are doing what any business tries to do and gain back\increase market share. Is it right or wrong?? You be the judge.
Am I part of this bigger RG market? I don't know but I am certainly not going to let hype or preconceived ideas stop me from trying out a particular vitola, if I like it then great for me and if I don't I won't buy them again simple.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

They are within my financial reach after the initial hype is over, you know people stepping over one another i plan on trying them. The first release was untouchable for most. I have only come across one person while traveling in Europe who said they smoked one.:smoke2:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are within my financial reach after the initial hype is over, you know people stepping over one another i plan on trying them. The first release was untouchable for most. I have only come across one person while traveling in Europe who said they smoked one.:smoke2:


Pretty soon you'll know a few more...


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Pretty soon you'll know a few more...


yup


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Should these get down into the 20's Im sure I will try 2 or 3 and then save em up for a few years.



asmartbull said:


> My wife would have my testicles
> if she ever found out I spent that much on
> cigars.........
> 
> Guess I will have to be very careful.................:cell:


I keep my testicles in a mayonaisse jar for just these kinds of occasions and I tell her to go get em when I know I'm about to get in trouble. She usually gets confused and brings out the wrong jar...2 peanuts in a tiny tea jar. She thinks she is really funny sometimes.layball:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Well with the prices I just saw ($600 for the 52 and 924 for the biggest size, boxes of 10) I will be passing for now. As has been mentioned, they will be a regular production release so these should be much more affordable after awhile.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Should these get down into the 20's Im sure I will try 2 or 3 and then save em up for a few years.
> 
> I keep my testicles in a mayonaisse jar for just these kinds of occasions and I tell her to go get em when I know I'm about to get in trouble. She usually gets confused and brings out the wrong jar...2 peanuts in a tiny tea jar. She thinks she is really funny sometimes.layball:


LOL!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

bdw1984 said:


> Well with the prices I just saw ($600 for the 52 and 924 for the biggest size, boxes of 10) I will be passing for now. As has been mentioned, they will be a regular production release so these should be much more affordable after awhile.


How friggin much!!! Wow, I don't know if I'd pay those prices.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> Well with the prices I just saw ($600 for the 52 and 924 for the biggest size, boxes of 10) I will be passing for now. As has been mentioned, they will be a regular production release so these should be much more affordable after awhile.


The price I just saw for the 52's was 270Euros ($440AUD). No dearer than some Padron's & Opus here.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Finally they arrive after a quick pit stop at customs....




























:dance::dance::dance:

Sorry Dave these ones didn't come in tubos!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Scott their are some very nice looking Cigars Bro, well done.
Below are the lowest prices I've found for them. I am about to make a very big buy and I am thinking about getting some of the BHK 52 as well.

The prices for the Cohiba Behike are :
the BHK 52, 370 CHF = $321
the BHK 54, 490 CHF = $425
the BHK 56, 530 CHF = $460

All are in boxes of 10.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

I got these at $325.
I think I posted the prices earlier, I'm a bit pissed I didn't buy multiple boxes of these......oh well.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> I got these at $325.
> I think I posted the prices earlier, I'm a bit pissed I didn't buy multiple boxes of these......oh well.


I really love your customs mate Scott, "Handled with gloves & respect" ! Man I want to meet him and he can have anything in the humis. Convince him to move over here!:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Buy the time i checked my e-mail my vendor sold out.:frown:
If there is a recession it hasn't effected these.:boom:


----------

